# Anyone willing to Donate to a GREAT Cause???



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

Hi All,
haven't posted in awhile because I've been out at sea.  As some of you know, I am the Force Sonar Technician out here in Pearl Harbor in the Navy.

We are currently preparing to send the USS Buffalo on a 6 month deployment overseas to do a very critical mission. These guys will be busting their butts while they are out at sea and will be spending about 45 days under the water at a time without seeing sunlight.  Not one of the more glamourous jobs but you have a lot of time to write letters.

Proposal:  I was wondering if anyone would be willing to send some pens to the crew of this ship.?.  To date, I do not believe we have ever sent pens to the crew of a submarine and I think this would be great P.R. for us.   and I am sure I can get newspaper articles with the presentations to the crew.

Now for the fun part:

I have around 25 pens that I will be donating to the cause and wanted to put a challenge out there.  Let's see if we can get a total of 150 pens to present to the Commanding officer.  If every one of the "active" members were to send in one or two pens I think we could make this goal easily.  I will provide a nice box for presentation to the crew.

Let me know if you think we can do this!

Here is the address to send the pens to:

Christopher R. Hunt
2636 Gordon Street
Honolulu, HI 96818


Thanks for helping out,
Chris
United States Navy Silent Service


----------



## Dario (May 15, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## blodal (May 15, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## wayneis (May 15, 2006)

Give me an address.

Wayne


----------



## jogregmon (May 15, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## scroller99 (May 15, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

Thanks a bunch everyone. 

Here is my address:  Please do not send anything that ticks!!!!

Christopher R. Hunt
2636 Gordon Street
Honolulu, HI 96818

I will post and update a list as soon as I recieve your pens.  A special thanks to you for helping me make this happen!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## JimGo (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good use for my pens, and a good excuse for me to go back and practice some of my skills (okay, before Dario says it...to DEVELOP some skills!)

Chris, I know that with some of the other services, as well as law enforcement, the best choice is usually a "bushing to bushing" slimline since it fits well in the uniform.  Is that also true with you guys?  Or would a more "creative" style slimline fit (say, something the size of a KC Twist, Comfort Grip, or an Euro) in the pocket too?  I want to make sure that what I send will actually be used.

Oh, and I assume there will be women, right?  So some more feminine colored pens (e.g., one from purpleheart) might be appreciated?


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

Good question Jim,
Actually, when submariners are underway they wear coveralls so just about any pen will fit in them.  The only pens that are a problem are pens that the clip is not flush with the top.  I.E. Executive or Sierra style pens.  The diameter of the pens do not matter with either coveralls or regular uniforms.  
     I personally carry a Jr. Gent with me while I am underway but just about any size will fit.  I have carried cigar pens and they fit also.  Any type will be a fine gift to them.  

Chris


----------



## Huzzah (May 15, 2006)

What is the deadline?  I was on an air-craft carrier for 6 months back before they had web access so I know the importance of writing letters!  I would love to participate but I have limited time right now so it the deadline is soon I can't promise anything more than I'll try.


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> Oh, and I assume there will be women, right?  So some more feminine colored pens (e.g., one from purpleheart) might be appreciated?




Ha Ha Ha,  Nope - No women (unless you include) fire control technicians.

Chris


----------



## JimGo (May 15, 2006)

Something tells me the fire control tech's wouldn't appreciate that answer Chris!  So, should we make them a bunch of hot pink PR pens? []


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

I've actually got a bunch of that stuff from Ed.  I might have to turn a couple out of it just for a prank........


----------



## Skye (May 15, 2006)

You may want to plan on getting some extra refills too.


----------



## JimGo (May 15, 2006)

Chris,
If it's just for a prank, I have some hot pink blocks that I consider "scrap".  They were my first attempt at casting (planned on doing pens for my wife, my mom, and an aunt who had breast cancer), and they look good 'till you get close to the tube, at which point most of the coloring agent disappears.  I'd be happy to turn a couple "beefier" slimlines from them for you to include in the prank.


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

Skye,
I'll provide a bunch of refills to the boat when I make the presentation.  I've got TONS in stock and the rest I'll get from a local place.  Good idea!!

Chris


----------



## gerryr (May 15, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## terrymiller (May 15, 2006)

Like Chris was saying about any pen will fit in either the coveralls or the utilities.  I am also on active duty Navy and have carried anything from a slimline all the way up to a El Grande with no problems.  

I will make some suggestions though:

Pen kit finish you may want to opt for a upgraded finish.  Maybe in the line of Ti for the durability
The pen finish you may want to use a durable finish also.  Either CA or Lacquer friction polish may not hold up to grease and other solvents that may be encountered.
I would not really recomend Fountain Pens either.  Ease of use and lack of avalibilty of refill ink.

These pens will be used on watch in various location and will likely be subjected to a fair amount of abuse.


----------



## LanceD (May 15, 2006)

Mark me down for one.
Lance


----------



## airrat (May 15, 2006)

Sign me up.  I have a bunch of 1/2 sq corian blanks I can make pens out of easily. 

What is the deadline?


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## angboy (May 15, 2006)

I'll contribute!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (May 15, 2006)

You mean that bubbleheads are allowed something other than a crayon to write with? [] Been there and done that so you know that I will have a couple on there way.  Thanks Chris for the opportunity to simply say thanks to some of our heroes.


----------



## lkorn (May 15, 2006)

One more coming your way!


----------



## pen-turners (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />You mean that bubbleheads are allowed something other than a crayon to write with? []



[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

I knew someone would say something like that!!!!!!!  Good one!!!!!

By the way.  We have about a month before they have to leave but would like the pens ASAP so I can design a nice presentation box.

Chris


----------



## micah (May 15, 2006)

You will be recieving at least one from me as well!
Just give me a few days to get one in the mail.
[]
Micah


----------



## loglugger (May 15, 2006)

2 in the moring mail.
Bob


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 15, 2006)

I got a few extras kicking around. My job supports the Army so I suppose I can do a little something for the water going fellows.


----------



## Pipes (May 15, 2006)

Iam in Did I miss the address were to send them ??? [?]




 http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## ashaw (May 16, 2006)

Chris
I am in.  Can have a couple out by the weekend
Alan


----------



## Jim15 (May 16, 2006)

Chris,
  I'll do a couple. When do you have to have them.

jim


----------



## pen-turners (May 16, 2006)

For all that have been gracious enough to contribute to this cause.  My address is posted under my profile....

OR:

Christopher R. Hunt
2636 Gordon Street
Honolulu, HI 96818


I let my postman know to expect a bunch of stuff......

The pens are needed within the next 4 weeks for me to be able to get the presentation ready.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Rochester (May 16, 2006)

I'll send a couple.  My son is in Iraq, so I know how important things from home are for our troops.


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2006)

Got one in the mail today.


----------



## loglugger (May 16, 2006)

They are on there way.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 16, 2006)

This is the first time I've responded to this kind of thing - but I like it!

I'll send something tomorrow.

Best,
Roger Garrett[]


----------



## alamocdc (May 16, 2006)

Chris, I'm in. I'll get a couple in the mail ASAP.


----------



## elody21 (May 17, 2006)

I would be honored to send some pens. Alice


----------



## arjudy (May 17, 2006)

I'm in for a couple.  This is really a great idea to show our service people that we really care about them.


----------



## clthayer (May 17, 2006)

I'll be glad to send a few.  Hope to have them out on saturday.

Christian


----------



## alamocdc (May 17, 2006)

Pens will be in the mail tomorrow morning, Chris.


----------



## doncookjr (May 17, 2006)

Chris,

I just sent an assortment of 25 pens to you USPS Priority.  I was stationed in Pearl on USS Puffer in the mid 80's, what a beautiful place to be stationed.  Please try to get the Churchill to the RC Div Leading First, thanks.

Don Cook
usspuffer.org


----------



## Brent (May 19, 2006)

Chris I will send you one or two. will try to get them made this weekend and in the mail the first part of the week


----------



## MDWine (May 19, 2006)

I will put a few in the mail to you tomorrow morning!

Tell them our prayers and thanks are with them!


----------



## jcollazo (May 20, 2006)

Great idea! I'll send out a couple on Monday morning.

Joe[8D]


----------



## pen-turners (May 23, 2006)

All,
Been away for a few days and got back to a pile of packages and a dirty look from my wife.  

Want to thanks for the pens people have sent.  I will go through them tomorrow and post a list of those I have recieved.

Chris


----------



## fiferb (May 23, 2006)

I put a pen in the mail today.  Thanks for the opportunity support our military.


----------



## elody21 (May 23, 2006)

Chris,
I have 4 pens ready to go tomorrow. I will mail them priority. I hope there is still time. Alice


----------



## ashaw (May 23, 2006)

Chris 

I will be mailing out my pen tomorrow when I get back from NYC.

Alan


----------



## Brent (May 24, 2006)

Chris I sent two out in the mail yesturday


----------



## JimGo (May 24, 2006)

OK Chris, my 3 pens went out Priority Mail from 22102 today.  USPS delivery confirmation number 0103 8555 7497 2166 4755.


----------



## Brent (Jun 1, 2006)

Chris, just wondering if you got enough for everone. If not please let us know


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 1, 2006)

Chris,
Pens sent priority mail on May 31, 2006.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Brent_
> <br />Chris, just wondering if you got enough for everone. If not please let us know


----------



## pen-turners (Jun 9, 2006)

All,
Just wanted to give a quick update.  I got pulled out to sea on an emergency so have not been able to post in awhile.  Was very happy to see a bunch of packages waiting when I got back.  I am taking a full inventory this weekend and will post all that I have recieved on Monday morning.  I think we are very close to the mark and should have enough for the entire crew.  If not, I will make up the difference out of my stock I have laying around.  Will let you know this weekend where we stand.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG I totally spaced this out. I will send some to you on Monday.


----------



## elody21 (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris, how did this all turn out?


----------

